# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  डिलीट हुए डाटा को रिकवर करने का एक और उपाय

## pareek76

डिलीट हो गए डाटा को फिर से प्राप्त करने के लिए एक टूल जो डाटा रिकवरी के लिए कई विकल्प देता है ।
इसमें आप डिलीट हो गयी फाइल फोल्डर्स, फोर्मेट किये हार्ड डिस्क, करप्ट हार्ड डिस्क, मेमोरी कार्ड, पेन ड्राइव, सीडी/डीवीडी, ब्लू रे डिस्क और आईपॉड तक से डाटा रिकवर कर सकते हैं ।

एक उपयोगी औजार जो आपके जरुरी डाटा को खोने से बचाता है इसमें डाटा रिकवरी को Undelete Recovery, Damaged Partition Recovery, Lost Partition Recovery, Digital Media Recovery, CD/DVD Recovery श्रेणियों में बांटा गया है ताकि आप आसानी से इसका उपयोग कर सके ।

प्रोग्राम शुरू होने पर I am A home User.... विकल्प चुनकर आप इसे मुफ्त में प्रयोग कर सकते हैं ।

इस उपयोगी टूल का आकार है 5.6 एमबी ।
इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।  
 
दूसरी सीधी डाउनलोड लिंक यहाँ है ।  http://www.powerdatarecovery.com/download/pdr6free.exe

----------


## pareek76

गलती से डिलीट हो गए फाइल/फोल्डर को वापस पाने या फिर फॉर्मेट हो गए ड्राइव से डाटा प्राप्त करने के लिए एक और आसान मुफ्त विकल्प ।
इसमें आप Hard drives, Digital cameras, Floppy drives, USB flash drives से डाटा फिर से प्राप्त कर पायेंगे ।

इसमें आप डिलीट हुए डाटा को name, extension, date, size आदि के आधार पर भी रिकवर कर सकते है यानी आप जो डाटा चाहते हैं सर उसी को ही प्राप्त करने की भी सुविधा इसमें है ।

एक छोटा मुफ्त और उपयोगी औजार सिर्फ 1.95 एमबी आकार में ।इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।   
http://www.mediafire.com/?fc507a2jsn0bp

दूसरी सीधी डाउनलोड लिंक यहाँ हैं ।   http://www.undelete360.com/files/undelete-360-setup.exe

----------


## pareek76

एक मुफ्त औज़ार आपके कंप्यूटर और कैमरे या मोबाइल फ़ोन के मेमोरी कार्ड से डिलीट हुए फोटो को वापस प्राप्त करने के लिए ।

केवल 3.7 एमबी आकार का उपयोगी और आसान औजार ।

प्रोग्राम रन करें डिलीट हुए फाइल या फॉर्मेट हुए फाइल के लिए आप्शन चुने

ड्राइव को चुनिए जहाँ से आप फोटो रिकवर करना चाहते है और Recovery पर क्लिक करें

फाइल्स की एक सूची दिखाई देगी उसमे से अपनी फाइल को सेलेक्ट कर Save File पर क्लिक कर सेव कर लें ।
यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करें ।  http://www.mediafire.com/?mgdnzdt14xt#1

----------


## pareek76

अपने यु एस बी पेन ड्राइव या मेमोरी कार्ड से डिलीट हुई या फॉर्मेट होने के बाद भी डाटा प्राप्त करे इस मुफ्त ७७० के बी के टूल से ।
डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

http://www.ziddu.com/download/662718...overy.zip.html

----------


## chumki

dear i have a 4gb pen drive . my pen drive detect by my system but not open there he saw formating option. still i not formating . you have any best data recovery Software (crac*k or with reg*ister ke*y) nor have any suggest me . please tell which Software best for me

----------


## pareek76

ख़राब या घिसी हुई सीडी डी वी डी से डाटा प्राप्त करने का आसान और पोर्टेबल टूल । सीडी डी वी डी को सेलेक्ट कीजिये फिर जिस फाइल फोल्डर को अपने कंप्यूटर पर कॉपी करना हो उसे सेलेक्ट कर राईट क्लिक कीजिये extract कीजिये और जहाँ रखना हो वहां सेव कर लीजिये । डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करे ।
http://www.mediafire.com/?itf9vh8tyv4

----------


## chumki

undelete-360-setup ? dear in this software not saw pen dive option . only read hard disk

----------


## Rajeev

मित्र बहुत-ही लाभदायक जानकारी दी है मेरी ओर से रेपुटेशन स्वीकार करे !!
धन्यवाद !!

----------


## pareek76

अगर गलती से आपकी फाइल्स डिलीट हो गई हो या पूरा ड्राइव फॉर्मेट हो गया हो तो घबराने की जरुरत नही ये सॉफ्टवेर आपकी फाइल्स वापस कर देगा ।

----------


## pareek76

प्रविस्ठी पसंद आने पर (*) का बटन दबा कर +१ Reputation जरूर दे

----------


## chumki

all try but not working

----------


## love.15

मुफ्त और पोर्टेबल सीडी डी वी डी रिकवरी टूल KAM NAHI  KAR RAHA HE PLS HELP ME

----------


## pareek76

> all try but not working


 pahale aap  pen drive ko फॉर्मेट kare fir ये सॉफ्टवेर आपकी फाइल्स वापस कर देगा ।

----------


## kajal pandey

mainey aapkey pahaley ttool ko download kiya hai wo kaisey kam karta hai wistar sey batawey

----------


## chumki

pahale aap pen drive ko फॉर्मेट kare fir ये सॉफ्टवेर आपकी फाइल्स वापस कर देगा 

after formating please tel me which software i use.

----------


## chumki

> pahale aap  pen drive ko फॉर्मेट kare fir ये सॉफ्टवेर आपकी फाइल्स वापस कर देगा ।


still i am not formating due to lost of my data. one thing i wants your help some Tally releted data in my pen drive . as per provide sostware MINI TOOL POWER DATA RECOVERY i set up this a run process and all things  done up to save file . there i see file save in 2 folder 1. lost file another is raw file . in this two folder verious all so there but not as i backup data how to know which data is tally data.

----------


## chumki

word,excel, image, well but tally cofuse

----------


## chumki

> still i am not formating due to lost of my data. one thing i wants your help some Tally releted data in my pen drive . as per provide sostware MINI TOOL POWER DATA RECOVERY i set up this a run process and all things  done up to save file . there i see file save in 2 folder 1. lost file another is raw file . in this two folder verious all so there but not as i backup data how to know which data is tally data.


Please suggest me what i do

----------


## chumki

USB.Flash.Drive.Data.Recovery. Required Registration key

----------


## chumki

> अगर गलती से आपकी फाइल्स डिलीट हो गई हो या पूरा ड्राइव फॉर्मेट हो गया हो तो घबराने की जरुरत नही ये सॉफ्टवेर आपकी फाइल्स वापस कर देगा ।




Please give link of this software

----------


## chumki

dear where are you missing. please answer me

----------


## chumki

> अगर गलती से आपकी फाइल्स डिलीट हो गई हो या पूरा ड्राइव फॉर्मेट हो गया हो तो घबराने की जरुरत नही ये सॉफ्टवेर आपकी फाइल्स वापस कर देगा ।



 please give registration key

----------


## chumki

you have registration key or not

----------


## sanjeetspice

दोस्तों मुझे लगता है की जो भी सोफ्टवेअर आप सबने डाउनलोड करके रन किया है 

मतलब की मान लो आपने आज सोफ्टवेअर तो डाउनलोड किया और रन कर दिया 

अब जो डाटा आज या आज के बाद आपसे डिलीट होगा या कोई भी पेन ड्रिव या मेमोरी कार्ड डिलीट होगा 

आप  उस फाइल या डाटा को ही रिकवर कर पायेगे

----------


## The Master

> दोस्तों मुझे लगता है की जो भी सोफ्टवेअर आप सबने डाउनलोड करके रन किया है 
> 
> मतलब की मान लो आपने आज सोफ्टवेअर तो डाउनलोड किया और रन कर दिया 
> 
> अब जो डाटा आज या आज के बाद आपसे डिलीट होगा या कोई भी पेन ड्रिव या मेमोरी कार्ड डिलीट होगा 
> 
> आप  उस फाइल या डाटा को ही रिकवर कर पायेगे



ऎसा नही होता है मित्र कि आपने अब software install किया है तो उस के बाद डिलीट किया गया डाटा हि recover होगा.

----------


## The Master

डाटा कि recovery तब तक हि संभव हो सकती है जब तक के उसपर कोई अन्य डाटा overwrite ना हो जाए.

धन्यवाद.

----------


## sanjeetspice

> ऎसा नही होता है मित्र कि आपने अब software install किया है तो उस के बाद डिलीट किया गया डाटा हि recover होगा.


ओके ओके 

दोस्त हो सके तो विस्तार से बताने का कास्ट करे

----------


## The Master

इसिलिए जब भी कोई मह्त्वपुर्ण डाटा डिलीट हो जाए तो उस drive पर किसी भी तरह का डाटा पेस्ट ना करे या फ़िर उस drive पर कोई modifications ना करे सबसे पहले किसी अन्य drive पर recovery software को install कर के अपना डाटा recover कर लेना चाहिए.


धन्यवाद.


:mango:

----------


## aashurock

मित्र मेरे पास एक डी वी डी है जिसमे मैने फ़ोटॊ डाल रखे थे...लेकिन उसे प्लॆ करने पे वो चल नही रही है...अब उसके content कैसे     
रिकवर कर सकते है?
कोई उपाय हो तो बताइये?



> ख़राब या घिसी हुई सीडी डी वी डी से डाटा प्राप्त करने का आसान और पोर्टेबल टूल । सीडी डी वी डी को सेलेक्ट कीजिये फिर जिस फाइल फोल्डर को अपने कंप्यूटर पर कॉपी करना हो उसे सेलेक्ट कर राईट क्लिक कीजिये extract कीजिये और जहाँ रखना हो वहां सेव कर लीजिये । डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करे ।
> http://www.mediafire.com/?itf9vh8tyv4

----------


## aashurock

> मित्र मेरे पास एक डी वी डी है जिसमे मैने फ़ोटॊ डाल रखे थे...लेकिन उसे प्लॆ करने पे वो चल नही रही है...अब उसके content कैसे     
> रिकवर कर सकते है?
> कोई उपाय हो तो बताइये?


कमाल है! किसी ने भी इसपे एक नजर तक नही डाली.......कोई तो मदद करो..

----------


## Romia

thank you sir good software

----------


## love.15

bhai  meri memory card format ho gai he main recovery karne ki bahut kosis ki par ho nahi raha he main aap ke sab softwer chek kar liye he pls meri help kare  or koi best softwer de jis se ek bar main hi card pura  recovery ho gaye

----------


## S_bindu

Very good
Most Important Details ++++

----------


## kajal pandey

> डिलीट हो गए डाटा को फिर से प्राप्त करने के लिए एक टूल जो डाटा रिकवरी के लिए कई विकल्प देता है ।
> इसमें आप डिलीट हो गयी फाइल फोल्डर्स, फोर्मेट किये हार्ड डिस्क, करप्ट हार्ड डिस्क, मेमोरी कार्ड, पेन ड्राइव, सीडी/डीवीडी, ब्लू रे डिस्क और आईपॉड तक से डाटा रिकवर कर सकते हैं ।
> 
> एक उपयोगी औजार जो आपके जरुरी डाटा को खोने से बचाता है इसमें डाटा रिकवरी को Undelete Recovery, Damaged Partition Recovery, Lost Partition Recovery, Digital Media Recovery, CD/DVD Recovery श्रेणियों में बांटा गया है ताकि आप आसानी से इसका उपयोग कर सके ।
> 
> 
> 
> यह टूल कमाल का है आभी दो दिन पहले इसका प्रोगे करके मेरे सारे डाटा वापस हा गए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् आपका ............कुछ आइसे ही और सॉफ्टवेर की जानकारी डे 
> 
> ...



यह टूल कमाल का है आभी दो दिन पहले इसका प्रोगे करके मेरे सारे डाटा वापस हा गए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् आपका ............कुछ आइसे ही और सॉफ्टवेर की जानकारी डे

----------


## kajal pandey

*मेरी  ओरे से रेपो भी कबूल करे*

----------


## rajeshgarg

very good softwear very very thanks

----------


## sanjeetspice

> इसिलिए जब भी कोई मह्त्वपुर्ण डाटा डिलीट हो जाए तो उस drive पर किसी भी तरह का डाटा पेस्ट ना करे या फ़िर उस drive पर कोई modifications ना करे सबसे पहले किसी अन्य drive पर recovery software को install कर के अपना डाटा recover कर लेना चाहिए.
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद.
> 
> 
> :mango:



थोरा डिटेल में बताए दोस्त 


मतलब यह है की 

मेरे पास 4 gb का pan driew है 

इसका डाटा फॉर्मेट की वजहे से delet हो गया था 

अब उसको recovery केसे करे 


आपने  कहा किसी अन्य drive पर लेकिन  वो केसे

----------


## pareek76

> *मेरी  ओरे से रेपो भी कबूल करे*


धन्यवाद दिया जी

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> मित्र मेरे पास एक डी वी डी है जिसमे मैने फ़ोटॊ डाल रखे थे...लेकिन उसे प्लॆ करने पे वो चल नही रही है...अब उसके content कैसे 
> रिकवर कर सकते है?
> कोई उपाय हो तो बताइये?





> कमाल है! किसी ने भी इसपे एक नजर तक नही डाली.......कोई तो मदद करो..




आप iso buster नामक सॉफ्टवेर से अपनी dvd  का सुरक्षित डाटा निकल सकती हे .
बस आपकी dvd write  हुई होनी चाहिए .
अगर आपकी dvd  मैं छेद भी हो गए तो भी ये सॉफ्टवेर आपको बची हुई
जगह से data उठा के दे देगा . इसका लिंक मेरे पास नहीं है . आप इसको गूगल पैर सर्च कर ले 
वहा ये आपको मिल जायेगा .
धनयवाद  ...........

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> डिलीट हो गए डाटा को फिर से प्राप्त करने के लिए एक टूल जो डाटा रिकवरी के लिए कई विकल्प देता है ।
> इसमें आप डिलीट हो गयी फाइल फोल्डर्स, फोर्मेट किये हार्ड डिस्क, करप्ट हार्ड डिस्क, मेमोरी कार्ड, पेन ड्राइव, सीडी/डीवीडी, ब्लू रे डिस्क और आईपॉड तक से डाटा रिकवर कर सकते हैं ।
> 
> एक उपयोगी औजार जो आपके जरुरी डाटा को खोने से बचाता है इसमें डाटा रिकवरी को Undelete Recovery, Damaged Partition Recovery, Lost Partition Recovery, Digital Media Recovery, CD/DVD Recovery श्रेणियों में बांटा गया है ताकि आप आसानी से इसका उपयोग कर सके ।
> 
> प्रोग्राम शुरू होने पर I am A home User.... विकल्प चुनकर आप इसे मुफ्त में प्रयोग कर सकते हैं ।
> 
> इस उपयोगी टूल का आकार है 5.6 एमबी ।
> इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।  
> ...


FULL VERSION MIL SAKTA HAI

----------


## Devil khan

mujhe apni mmc card se ek folder recover karna hai ....jiska size 2 gb hai ....aur usme video s hai ...kya ye us par kaam karega ????????????

----------


## sanjeetspice

नमस्कार दोस्तों

कर्प्या मेरी भी प्रोब्लम सोल्वे करे
मेने एक चाइना मोबिल लिया था
उसका फ़ोन मेमोरी 20kb का  था जो फॉर्मेट हो गया है

क्या कोई एसा भी सोफ्टवेअर है जो उसको रेकॉवर कर सके
इसमें कोई डाटा नही था बल्कि मोबिल मोमेरी को ही र्कोवर करना है

में काफी परेसान हु दोस्तों
कर्प्या मदद करे

इसके कर्ण ना तो कैमरा चलता है और ना ही फाइल मेनेजर खुलता है और
ना ही इमेज या फोटो चलती या खुलती है और ना ही mp3  सोंग बेज प् रहा हु

----------


## ALBD10

_मै अपना कंप्यूटर फॉर्मेट कर दिया हु और २ ड्राइव  की जगह ३ ड्राइव बना दिया हु क्या हमे हमारा डाटा मिल सकता है_

----------

